# Anybody want to go get some flatheads ?



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Been fishing a lot this year without much luck. Would really like to get out with someone that has some more experience so I can learn. I've been taking really serious and I would like to see what I'm doing wrong. I'm willing to drive so just let me know. Thanks


----------

